# teichneubau - totale anfängerin



## jeanie01 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich bin absoluter teichneuling und hätte da schonmal ein paar fragen:

hier ein paar worte zur vorgeschichte:
mein freund und ich wollten auf einen verwilderten grundstück einen teich anlegen. da mein freund in solchen dingen gerne etwas voreilig ist, hat er - statt sich erstmal schlau zu machen- 
einfach mal losgelegt.
hat mit nem minibagger ein loch von ca. 5 x 5 m  -  ca. 1,50 m tief gebuddelt, ohne nennenswerte stufen, hat dann ne ladung sand reingekippt , mit teichfolie ausgelegt und mit alten eisenbahnschwellen eingefasst.
in das loch hat er kies reingeschüttet und wasser reingelassen.
Dann hat er mir sein werk stolz präsentiert 

den rest überlässt er jetzt mir 


das wasser ist jetzt natürlich total milchig-trüb vom kies - ich hoffe das setzt sich wieder ab???

wie soll ich denn wasserpflanzen ansiedeln? - funktionieren denn solche pflanzmatten mit taschen???

gibt es denn seerosen für solch eine wassertiefe und wie pflanze ich die - in wasserpflanzenkörbe mit teicherde oder nur in kies - 

braucht man einen filter für den teich???

welche pflanzen sind leicht im teich zu halten ??? - der teich bekommt ca. 5 Std. pro tag sonne

ich habe bestimmt noch viiieeel mehr fragen aber das sind gerade die wichtigsten, denke ich

wäre wirklich super, wenn ich ein paar tipps von euch erfahrenen teichbesitzern bekommen könnte.

lg jeanie


----------



## der trommler (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

:willkommen jeanie,
ich denke mal die Profis hier werden dir bestimmt mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie,

herzlich willkommen hier bei uns. Da hat Dir Dein Freund ja ein schönes Ei gelegt. Die Idee an sich ist super - die Ausführung leider eher kontraproduktiv.

Wenn das echte alte Bahnschwellen sind, würde ich die schnellstmöglich entfernen, die sind nicht ohne Grund nicht mehr als Gartenbaumaterial erlaubt. Das mit dem Kies ist leider auch eher unglücklich - lässt sich aber retten. Jetzt ist der Teich noch frisch.

Hier findest Du ein paar interessante Fachbeiträge: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/
Hier etwas zum Thema Seerosen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24339

Fotos wären natürlich toll, damit wir uns ein genaueres Bild machen können.


----------



## jrewing4 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo jeanie,
die Schwebepartikel vom Kies setzen sich nach kurzer Zeit wieder ab.

Seerosen gibt es jeweils für verschiedene Wassertiefen, beim einsetzen sollst Du sie in Etappen an die Tiefe gewöhnen. Ich glaube, immer so tief setzten, das das Blatt mit dem längsten Stiel gerade an die Wasseroberfläche kommt. Ob mit Teicherde oder nur mit Kies, darüber gibts die heißesten Diskussionen. Ich bevorzuge bei allen Pflanzen nur Sand oder Kies.

Beim Filter hängts daran, wie es weitergehen soll. Wie klar soll der Teich sein? Wieviel Wasserpflanzen? Fische - Anzahl, Größe, Fütterung?

Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie,
erstmal :willkommen hier bei uns.
Da hat Dich ja Dein Freund vor eine ganz schöne Herausforderung gestellt.
Was schon mal nicht schlecht ist, du hast eine ganze Menge Volumen, größere Teiche
sind im allgemeinen stabiler.
Wie schon Christine geschrieben hat, mach doch mal Fotos, dann kann man viel besser 
helfen.
Ich hoffe Dein Freund war dann nicht so voreilig und hat die Überstehende Folie entfernt.
Denn wenn noch Folie übersteht, würde ich dir raten nachträglich noch Pflanzstufen ein-
zubauen - so mit ca. 30-50 cm Wassertiefe wäre ideal für viele Unterwasserpflanzen und
auch Sumpfpflanzen.
Wenn die Folie abgeschnitten ist - könntest Du auch nachträglich noch einen Ufergraben
anbringen.
Klick in meiner Signatur auf Teichumbau - da hast Du die ganze Baugeschichte.
Ansonsten noch viel Spass hier im Forum.
LG Markus


----------



## jeanie01 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!!

@ blumenelse: das mit den bahnschwellen stimmt schon, aber leider ist mein freund sehr eigenwillig und macht einfach das was er will und nicht was andere sagen. ich hab`s ihm auch schon vorher gesagt  
ich hoffe, dass dadurch nicht zu viele schadstoffe in unseren garten gelangen

@ jrewing4: ich hoffe, dass sich alles absetzt. da ich nicht jeden tag auf dem grundstück bin, weiß ich nicht, wie`s gerade aussieht 

@ Moderlieschenking: die überstehende folie hat er noch nicht abgeschnitten, aber um den
"teich" drumrum hat er bahnschwellen als terrasse gelegt - das mit dem nachträglichen einbau von pflanzstufen hat sich somit also auch erledigt 

ich werde nächste woche mal ein paar fotos machen und versuchen sie hier reinzustellen, dann könnt ihr euch eine genauere vorstellung vom "tatort" machen

- hat denn jemand von euch erfahrungen mit sochen pflanztaschen gemacht?? 

lg jeanie


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie,

Du hast Deinen Freund scheinbar nicht im Griff 

Das Problem mit den Bahnschwellen sehe ich spätestens, wenn es regnet und das Zeug in den Teich spült. Du solltest vorerst auf jeden Fall auf Tiere im Teich verzichten.

Ich habe Pflanzentaschen von NG im Einsatz und bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Mehr kann man ohne Fotos wirklich nicht sagen.


----------



## SonjaJ (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Grüß dich Jeanie! 

Das Projekt klingt ja wirklich spannend!  ...bin neugierig wie es weiter geht und gespannt auf Fotos.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie,


> die überstehende folie hat er noch nicht abgeschnitten, aber um den
> "teich" drumrum hat er bahnschwellen als terrasse gelegt - das mit dem nachträglichen einbau von pflanzstufen hat sich somit also auch erledigt


Warum hat sich das dann erledigt? Die Bahnschwellen würde ich wieder wegmachen,
die geben immer noch Giftstoffe ab, ihr Frauen findet doch immer Möglichkeiten uns
Männer zu überreden - das wird Dir schon bei Deinem Freund gelingen,dass er diese wieder
entfernt 
Und wenn dann die Bahnschwellen weg sind, dann kann man doch nochmal am Teich
nacharbeiten. 
LG Markus


----------



## Pirol (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Servus Jeanie,
.. verschränk doch mal die Arme, und blinzel mit den Augen....
Alternativ, hol ein Fläschchen Sekt und kuck mal ganz verliebt... ( funktioniert bei meiner Frau und mir immer ) ....
Ohne Quatsch, habe keine Ahnung von Naturteichen, aber die Bahnschwellen sind wirklich nix ! Für deinen Freund: Leg doch mal ein Stück vom Verschnitt in einen Eimer Wasser und schau mal was passiert, ich bin überzeugt, da kannst Du auf längere Zeit einen wunderschönen Regenbogen betrachten....Die Schwellen schauen ja wohl gut aus, aber sind, bitte korrigiere mich, in der Regel mit Altöl / Teer oder sonst was imprägniert, und ein stinkendes Loch will ja sicher dein Freund auch nicht. Spontan fällt mir ein, zieht doch die Folie " über " die Schwellen, knapp über der Wasserlinie, so daß die Soße " unter " der Folie abläuft. ( ist ja noch nicht geschnitten ). Bei Pflanzkörben kennen sich die anderen besser aus, es gibt aber sicher welche, die man vom Rand her befestigt, und auf die Tiefe mit Schnüren oder so ablassen kann. Wie bereits angesprochen wird das Wasser sicher sehr schnell wieder klar. Zum Thema Filter hängt es wirklich davon ab, was Du vorhast.
Wenn hauptsächlich " höhere " Pflanzen, dann sehe ich kein Problem, daß Dein Teich algenfrei und klar bleibt. Entstehende Nährstoffe werden verbaut. Wenn Fische, dann kann es knapp werden. Würde mir auf alle Fälle schon mal Gedanken machen, wo ich Filter platziere wenn es denn erforderlich ist.....Und bei einem Teich in dieser Größe kommen sicher irgendwann Fische ! Wie gesagt, mein Teich hat nur Wasser und Koi´s, kein Kies, kein Sand keine Pflanzen, keine Folie und ich bin glücklich damit....__ Libellen und __ Frösche habe ich trotzdem...Leider hab ich mehrmals mitbekommen, daß die ursprünglichen " Traumteiche " 
zugeschüttet wurden, weil man diese nicht richtig saubermachen konnte / wollte und mit der Zeit zugewuchert bzw. zugeschlammt wurden. Denke dran, daß Du auch " zuviel " an Natur haben kannst.
Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute mit eurem Projekt ! Wenn es denn fertig ist, hat dein Reisebüro ein Problem... Ihr wollt nicht mehr in Urlaub __ fliegen !
LG
Roland


----------



## jeanie01 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo ihr lieben!!
ich bin wirklich überwältigt von eurer "anteilnahme"   

also in dieser beziehung habe ich meinen freund wirklich nicht im griff, wie blumenelse so schön erkannt hat. 

von wegen bahnschwellen wieder raus reißen ... da is nicht zu verhandeln mit meinem liebsten....die sind nu mal drin und bleiben da auch...hmmm

das wasser ist nun mittlerweile wieder klar. die schwebestoffe vom kies haben sich wirklich abgesetzt.

Fahren jetzt erst mal ein paar tage an den gardasee (zur inspiration - ha ha) - danach mach ich mal ein paar fotos für euch.

hab vor ein paar pflanztaschen zu kaufen und vielleicht so`n paar schwimminsel zu basteln
und diese am rand zu befestigen - mal schaun

aber wegen der schadstoffe hab ich schon arge bedenken.

vielen lieben dank für eure hilfe 

lg jeanie


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie,

ich hätte hier mal was zu lesen für Deinen Freund:

http://www.llv.li/amtsstellen/llv-aus-chemie/txt-llv-aus-196.htm

http://www.abfallwirtschaft.wittmun...adstoffe/Bahnschwellen/tabid/149/Default.aspx

So ein Zeug würde ich nicht im Garten haben wollen....


----------



## jeanie01 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

hallo christine!!

danke für die beiden links!!!
ich hab sie ihm gleich per email geschickt. ich will diese giftschleudern ja auch nicht im garten haben, aber er sieht sowas immer "nicht so eng"

ich hoffe, dass die artikel bei ihm etwas bewirken. drück mir die daumen

:beten

liebe grüße
jeanie


----------



## jeanie01 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo,

also die reaktion meines freundes bezüglich der beiden links von blumenelse war die, die ich erwartet habe:
"das wird doch alles übertrieben - die schwellen sind jetzt drind und bleiben auch drin" - basta.
weitere umstimmungsversuche zwecklos :evil

ich hab aber noch eine frage zu den pflanztaschen:
hab heute zwei von natura-gart bekommen (2 x 9 taschen auf 2 meter breite).

muss ich denn nun substrat in die taschen füllen oder die pflanzen - wie geliefert - einfach reinstecken oder sogar die wurzeln noch ausspülen vor`m einsetzen in die taschen ????
was meint ihr??

vielen dank für eure hilfe

lg jeanie


----------



## jeanie01 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo,
hier nun endlich ein paar bilder von unserem Teich - heute bepflanzt mit Pflanztaschen.



liebe grüße 
Jeanie


----------



## rkreilos (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

[



hallo Jeanie

Ich habe jetzt den ganzen beitrag von dir gelesen also die bahnschwellen müssen raus die  würden früher mit teerhaltigen mitteln gestrichen wenn mann oberflächlich auch nichts mehr sieht innerlich sind die noch voll damit ..
was sollen den für teich bewohner irgentwann mal einziehen wenn du deinen freund umgestimmt hast...grins wenn der mal fertig ist wird es eine schöner ruheoase für euch werden ...

gruss ralf


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeani,

Du brauchst auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Ufermatten, um die restliche Folie zu verdecken. Die kann auf die Dauer die UV-Strahlung nicht ab und wird dort brüchig. Das war es dann mit dem Teich, der wirklich schön werden könnte - zum Thema Bahnschwellen ist ja schon alles gesagt  - mal sehen, wie lange die Pflanzen durchhalten.


----------



## jeanie01 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

hallo,

ich habe jetzt noch zwei ufermatten bestellt und mit meinem freund ist bezgl. der schwellen nicht zu verhandeln - falls die pflanzen eingehen wird er vielleicht umdenken - aber ich hoffe, dass die pflänzchen stark genug sind - hab mir schon viel mühe damit gegeben und es wäre schon schade drum.

ich werde euch auf jeden fall darüber berichten.

lg 
jeanie


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie,
ich finde es einfach nur schade, wenn jemand so uneinsichtig ist.
Ihr schafft euch einerseits da ein natürliches Plätzchen, in dem sich viele Lebewesen
und Pflanzen ansiedeln, und dann gebt ihr denen andererseits gleich eine richtige Chemie-
keule mit.
Anhand der Bilder bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass da ständig ein leichter Eintrag von
Schadstoffen stattfinden wird.
Ob dieser ausreicht damit die Tiere oder Pflanzen sterben vermag ich nicht zu sagen,
aber Gesund ist das mit Sicherheit nicht, wo heutzutage überall davor gewarnt wird.
Diese Abdeckung lässt sich genausogut mit Natursteinen machen, kostet auch nicht
viel ( ausser ein paar Stunden Arbeit) und schaut noch dazu viel natürlicher aus.
Ausserdem hättet ihr dann gleich eine Flachzone machen können und das
Geld für die Pflanztaschen sparen können.
Na ja was solls, das ist halt nur meine persönliche Meinung.
LG Markus.


----------



## jeanie01 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Markus,
ich gebe dir in allem was du geschrieben hast recht.
ich find`s auch schade und kann nur hoffen, dass es nicht so schlimm ist, wie wir befürchten.

lg jeanie


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Servus Jeanie

Abgesehen von den Eisenbahnschwellen  ... eine Ausstiegshilfe für hineingefallene Tiere würde ich noch vorsehen .. auch wenn von aussen eine Stufe (Schwelle) vorhanden ist ... die ist schneller überwunden wie du glaubst :evil


----------



## jeanie01 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hi Helmut,
vielen Dank für deine Anregung. Ich habe vor, an einigen Seiten noch selbstausdemwaldheimgeschleppte
Wurzeln / Aststücke irgendwie mit Blumendraht o.ä. am Rand zu verankern und zwischen den Baumstücken und den Gruselschwellen noch ein paar Pflanzen anzusiedeln. Auf zwei Seiten des Teiches ist geht`s nämlich nicht so steil bergab. Das sieht man auf den Fotos nur nicht so gut.

Liebe Grüsse zurück
Jeanie


----------



## VolkerN (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie,

da ich beruflich frueher damit zu tun hatte ...und ich wills wirklich nicht "austappen" aber ...die Bahnschwellen sind wirklich gesundheitsgefaehrdend (auch fuer euch Zwei). 

Vielleicht kannst du deinen Freund dazu bewegen das er sich mal den folgenden Artikel dazu durchliest:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahnschwelle

Auszug daraus:


> Verwendungsbeschränkungen von Holzschwellen
> 
> Holzschwellen sind durch die Imprägniermittel und durch Rückstände aus dem Bahnbetrieb eine Gefahr für Gesundheit und Umwelt. Sie müssen daher als gefährlicher Sondermüll betrachtet und entsprechend entsorgt werden. Seit 1991 unterliegen sie entsprechenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften und Verwendungsbeschränkungen. Mit der Festlegung dieser Beschränkungen wurde unter anderem auch die bis dahin häufige Verwendung preisgünstig erworbener gebrauchter Holzschwellen im gewerblichen Landschaftsbau und durch Privatpersonen (etwa in Schrebergärten) unterbunden, wo Schwellen als Stützmauern, freistehende Sichtschutzwände, Sitzgelegenheiten und ähnliches verwendet wurden.
> 
> ...



Ich finde: Selbst wenn jemand gebrauchte Bahnschwellen fuer umsonst abgibt ...hat er Sondermuell guenstig entsorgt.


----------



## jeanie01 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Volker,

ich find`s echt lieb von euch, dass ihr euch sorgen um unsere gesundheit macht. ich bin auch alles andere als glücklich über diese dinger in unserem garten.
ich habe meinem holden auch die zwei artikel von blumenelse zu lesen gegeben - ohne erfolg - im gegenteil: er meinte nur, dass das alles übertrieben wird und überhaupt im zweiten artikel stehe es ja sogar drin, dass es net so gefährlich sei....diese stelle konnte ich nicht finden ...
da ist echt nix zu machen, ich versteh soviel sturheit auch nicht 

bin echt ratlos...(und auch bissl traurig, weil er so wenig auf mich eingeht)

lg jeanie


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Och Jeanie :knuddel


----------



## Plätscher (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie,

habt ihr das Grundstück gemietet/gepachtet oder gehört es euch. Wenn das Erstere zutrifft dann soll dein Freund schon mal anfangen zu sparen. Denn wenn ihr es irgendwann zurück gebt und der Vermieter merkt was ihr da verbauöt habt, wird er verlangen das die Schwellen plus Auskofferung des Bodens und Entfernuöng als Sondermüll von euch bezahlt wird.

Und er hat Recht.


----------



## jeanie01 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Also gut.... ich denke das thema eisenbahnschwellen sollten wir jetzt mal ruhen lassen....
ich weiß wie schädlich die sind, jedoch mit der entfernung derselben ist wohl erstmal nicht zu rechnen....
ich hoffe, dass meine pflanzen trotzdem gedeihen und der teich schön wird ....

liebe grüße an alle
jeanie


----------



## pyro (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie, ich bin gerade das erste Mal in dem Thread und hab von Anfang alles gelesen...

Hat Dein Freund aus dem Loch auch alle Steine herausgeklaubt ehe der Sand reinkam? Hat er auch ein Vlies unter die Folie gelegt?
Insbesondere an den Stellen wo die Folie über die Bahnschwellen gelegt und eingezwickt wurde muss Vlies zum Schutz der Folie hin.

Ist das EPDM Folie oder die billigere PVC-Folie? PVC verliert alle Weichmacher im lauf der Zeit, wird spröde und reisst - mit Sonnenlicht geht das noch viel schneller deshalb muss die PVC-Teichfolie gegen UV-Licht geschützt werden.

Wie kam der Kies in den Teich? Auch da sollte man bisschen auf die Folie aufpassen, evtl. eine Ufermatte oder Vlies unterlegen.

Wenn Dein Teich derzeit einfach nur ein Loch ohne Pflanzterrassen ist dann überlege ob Du Dir eine Pflanzterrasse baust aus grossen Steinen (die auf Vlies legen).


Zur Giftigkeit und Gesundheitsgefahr dieser Masse an Bahnschwellen wurde schon alles gesagt - ich will aus eine anderen Augenwinkel noch was dazu sagen.

Bei uns im Garten waren früher Eisenbahnschwellen z.B. als Trittstufe für eine Treppe oder als Beeteinfassung verbaut. Die verbaute Menge war nur ein Bruchteil von dem was da bei Dir im Garten liegt.

Scheint die Sonne auf die Schwellen stinkte es im Umkreis von 2-3 Metern sehr unangenehm. Es gab auch Jahre nach dem Einbau der Schwellen immer wieder schwarze Teerblutungen die an die Oberfläche kamen. Ich erinner mich noch an so manche seehr unangenehme Aktion meiner Mutter mit Wurzelbürste, Schmierseife usw. um diesen Teerfleck am Fuß los zu werden wenn ich als Kind barfuß da reintapte. Sich einmal mit einer Isomatte auf Eure Terrasse zu legen und zu entspannen.... niemals... kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - ich hab sogar jetzt wo ich das schreibe diesen Geruch in der __ Nase.

Ich bin sehr froh, als wir das Zeug vor gut 10 Jahren aus dem Garten gerissen haben und nun unsere Treppen alle mit Beton + Porphyrplatten gemacht haben. Vor 10 Jahren galt das schon als Sondermüll und ich weis wie mein Vater über die Entsorgungskosten und Entsorgungsaufwand geflucht hat.


Die Sache hat sich jetzt nicht gebessert... der vorherige Eigentümer der Schwellen wird sich heftig einen gelacht haben und froh sein jetzt einen "Dummen" gefunden zu haben der das Zeug freiwillig abnimmt.


Im übrigen habe ich kürzlich gehört das Bahnschwellen inzwischen für eine Gartengestaltung auf einem Grundstück mit Wohnnutzung verboten sind... wenn da eine Anzeige von einem Nachbarn kommt müssen die Schwellen weg und Strafe kannst Du auch noch zahlen... demjenigen dem das passiert ist musste sogar die Entsorgungsbestätigung eines zertifizierten Entsorgungsbetriebs anschließend beim Amt vorlegen!


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*



pyro schrieb:


> Scheint die Sonne auf die Schwellen stinkte es im Umkreis von 2-3 Metern sehr unangenehm.



Auch wenn das jetzt bös klingt - ist aber nicht so gemeint - genau das wünsche ich Jeanie, damit ihrem Freund doch noch ein Licht aufgeht.


----------



## normfest (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo zusammen,bei aller Kritik Handwerklich hatt der Mann was drauf,aussehen tut es toll.
Nur schade das er sich nicht vorher etwas über Teichbau,(Pflanzen,usw informiert hatt)

Gruß Marc.


----------



## Ferdinand (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo

jeanie01

Habe hier dein Thema interessiert verfolgt.

Zuerst muss ich „normfest“ absolut recht geben,  sieht sowohl handwerklich als auch ästhetisch super aus.

Aber nun zurück:

Wie du mehr als deutlich hast durchblicken lassen, werden die Schwellen drin bleiben und es wird sich auch nichts mehr am Bau/ der Zonierung/usw. ändern.

Deshalb mein Vorschlag:

Mach einen Seerosenteich(Pflanzenteich) draus.
Dafür muss du nicht viel verändern, sondern nur:

-Die Folie bis hoch an die Schwellen ziehen und befestigen (Alu- Profile...)

-Einen Kaschierung der Folie wie hier vornehmen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228

-Dann einen Zonierung von innen her aufbauen(bis auf 50cmWT),
mit Hohlblocksteinen oder ähnlichem
diese auf dickes Vlies stellen und mit dem Kies füllen

So nun hast du eine  Zonierung:

Eine auf 1,5m(A),die andere auf 0,5m(B) und eine mit Böschungsmatten (C)

Auf *A* können nur Seerosen gesetzt werden, welche  große Tiefen vertragen. Ich empfehle jedoch diese unbepflanzt zulassen und diese als reines Seerosen Winterquartier zu nutzen. Sprich im Sommer ist dort nichts und im Winter stehen dort die Seerosen frostsicher.
=>	Vorteil: Seerosen werden auf jeden Fall Frostsicher überwintern

*B* fungiert dann als Seerosen Sommerquartier 
=>	Vorteil: Seerosen sitzen recht flach(im Korb)=> wärmeres Wasser => besseres Wachstum => Blütenreichtum 

Selbstverständlich können auch hier andere Pflanzen gepflanzt werden.( in den Hohlraum des letzten Steines kann Substrat eingefüllt werden. Hier ist zu beachten, dass die Pflanzen nur in diesen Ersten Stein wurzeln können)

*C*  hast du ha schon.

Der Gesamt Vorteil des Seerosenteiches liegt darin, dass du nicht viel verändern musst und dass es sich perfekt einpasst. Da ja der Teich komplett umgeh bar ist heißt, dass das man ohnehin hätte keine sonderlich hohe Uferbepflanzen hätte vornehmen können.

Desweitern wird der Teich und die späteren Seerosen durch die Umrandung speziell hervorgehoben und können so noch mehr wirken.

Das hochbauen von innen wird man später auch nicht mehr sehen, weil die Seerosen die komplette Teich Oberfläche beanspruchen werden.

So nun hättest du den Kies verbaut das einspüle von Giftstoffen verhindert. 
Und dazu einen schönen Teich.

Gruß
Ferdinand


----------



## jeanie01 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo zusammen,

@ normfest + ferdinand: es freut mich, dass wenigstens mal jemand "ein gutes haar" an unserem projekt lässt!! Ich hab`s schon fast bereut, was über die schwellen geschrieben zu haben, dabei wollte ich nur ein paar gute tipps von euch für unseren teich. dass ich damit so eine "welle der empörung" lostreten würde, hab ich nicht gedacht.....

Dass diese sch....dinger gift sind wissen wir ja alle .... dass sich an deren vorhandensein aber nichts mehr ändern lässt, wissen wir jetzt auch.... ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ihr mir bei weiteren fragen bezüglich des teiches weiterhin helfen wollt....und ich das beste aus der situation machen kann!!

Liebe grüße an alle
jeanie


----------



## pyro (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: teichneubau - totale anfängerin*

Hallo Jeanie,

ich hab am Beginn meines Posts noch ein paar Fragen gehabt die nix mit den Schwellen zu tun haben aber wichtig für den Teich sind... kannst nochmal nachlesen. 

Ich helf gern sofern ich kann und dazu gehört auch Dir zu sagen das das eine Anzeige + Entsorgungsauflage bringen kann.
Aber ich fahr auch meistens auf der Bundesstrasse nicht 100 sondern 120 und bekomm dafür regelmäßig nen Strafzettel... bei mir sinds allerdings nur 20 Euro und mein Auto muss ich auch nicht umbaun das es nur noch 100 geht.


Wie sieht es denn eigendlich mit einem Teichüberlauf aus wenn es sehr stark regnet??


----------

